# No good clues but PLEASE take a guess!



## Kimebzuc

Boy or Girl? Thanks!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 20


----------



## Kimebzuc

How can I add more pics?? I am new :-(


----------



## Kimebzuc

Profile
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 25


----------



## Kimebzuc

Face
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Kimebzuc

Side view
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Kimebzuc

Anyone wild guessers?????


----------



## SteffieLee

I'm more of a potty shot/nub guesser but I really get a boy vibe with the 3d face pics. How far along are you? Are you staying team yellow


----------



## Kimebzuc

Thank for the guess! I have the same blue vibe  
I'm due in October and team yellow BUT it's killing me!!!!!! ;-)


----------



## SteffieLee

Lol. I wanted to wait too and stay team yellow but my little girl was dead set on a sister and wanted nothing to do with another brother so, we felt like we needed more time to prepare her if it was in fact a boy. Lucky her, its a girl. I probably couldn't have waited til the end though. I'm a planner. Wanted to call the baby by name, etc. I think its great for the people who have the patience to wait til delivery to know. No sweeter surprise than that. ;)


----------



## emmi26

I get boy vibes too :)


----------



## kimbob89

Boy :D


----------



## JadeEmChar

I thought boy but then one pic changed my mind...so girl :)


----------



## Kimebzuc

Thanks girls! It's tricky on that second face pic because my toddler son has very small facial features with a button nose too. Lol


----------



## Kimebzuc

Any other guessers please?


----------



## Jennuuh

I'm with practically everyone else - The face just looks like a sweet little boy! Completely adorable too! :)


----------



## Kimebzuc

Thanks!!!! Any other guesses?


----------



## Kimebzuc

Bump


----------



## Tayla2748

I thought boy too:blue:

When I was growing up I always said gender should be a surprise but the instant I was pregnant with my first I just had to know. I've stayed team yellow once and it drove me insane!!


----------



## Kimebzuc

Oh im for sure insane at the point! Lol 
People say they all "look the same"in the face in US but I don't totally agree!


----------



## Laylagirl

I see pink...


----------



## Kimebzuc

Well...,The majority says BLUE! 
Any others think blue too??


----------



## Kimebzuc

Bump


----------



## Laylagirl

Kimebzuc said:


> Bump



How far along are you? Well when you find out its a girl, will you let us all know? LOL Im definitely going to stalk you since only a couple of us gals said girl.....:thumbup::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Kimebzuc

Hahahaha! NOT finding out :-( 
You have to wait until October unfortunately!


----------



## Laylagirl

Kimebzuc said:


> Hahahaha! NOT finding out :-(
> You have to wait until October unfortunately!


Eh...thats not too far off...In the weeks of pregnancy though, they sometimes feel like years....:haha:


----------



## Kimebzuc

Bump


----------



## bdb84

I get boy vibes in all pictures but one. So :blue: is my uneducated guess.


----------



## Kimebzuc

Thanks! I feel the exact same way!


----------



## Laylagirl

Heeheee....


----------



## Kimebzuc

Why are you heehee-ing over there? LolololoL


----------



## Laylagirl

Cuz I think I'm one if two gals who think pink....I've had 3 of those ultrasound pics as I have three girls!! Lol Im getting my first boy this fourth time around...I think I get a pool going for you! Lol


----------



## Kimebzuc

Hahahaha!!!! 
I'm so glad you are getting a little boy! With three big sisters too! How lucky for him!!  

Idk you may be right on this one..... BUT I'm telling you my son is as about as "pretty" as it gets for a boy! Lol


----------



## NewBeginins

looks like a boy to me!


----------



## Kimebzuc

Any other guessers?


----------



## Helzy

I guess blue!


----------



## Kimebzuc

Thanks it's BLUE by almost a landslide! Now hurry up October!!!!


----------



## Kimebzuc

Bump


----------



## jennie22

Looks like a wee boy


----------



## Kimebzuc

Thanks! &#128153;


----------



## holly81

Yes I was thinking boy too... Can't wait to find out, roll on October :)


----------



## Kimebzuc

Thanks girls! &#128079;


----------



## Kimebzuc

Any other guessers?


----------



## Kimebzuc

Bump


----------



## Kimebzuc

For more 4 weeks! Any last guessers?


----------



## Bevziibubble

I think boy!


----------



## Kimebzuc

Thank you!!!


----------



## madseasons

:blue:!!


----------



## Kimebzuc

Any last guessers?? &#128536;


----------



## brittany12

I say Girl!


----------



## Kimebzuc

I feel boy &#128153; but I want to know NOW! Ahhhhhh! 
Lol


----------



## Kimebzuc

Only 2 more weeks!!


----------



## Kimebzuc

Any last guessers PRETTY PLEASE ? &#128536;&#128536;


----------



## Kimebzuc

Any last guessers?? &#55357;&#56847;


----------



## Kimebzuc

Any last guessers before my c section on Saturday?


----------



## Laylagirl

Good luck! Cant wait to hear if it's a boy or girl!


----------



## Kimebzuc

Thanks so much!!


----------



## MelliPaige

Guessing boy!


----------



## Kimebzuc

Update!!!!!!!!!!!!!
He is indeed a baby BOY! &#128153;&#128153;&#128153;&#128153;&#128153;&#128153;&#128153;&#128153;&#128153;&#128153;&#128153;&#128153;&#128153;&#128153;&#128153;&#128153;&#128153;&#128153;&#128153;&#128153;&#128153;&#128153;&#128153;&#128153;&#128153;&#128153;&#128153;&#128153;&#128153;&#128153;&#128153;&#128153;&#128153;&#128153;&#128153;&#128153;&#128153;&#128153;&#128153;&#128153;&#128153;&#128153;&#128153;&#128153;&#128153;&#128153;&#128153;&#128153;&#128153;&#128153;&#128153;


----------



## Laylagirl

Wow! Congrats on your baby boy! Seems so long ago that I guessed him wrong! Lol my mistake! 
I'm always a terrible guesser! 
Congratulations mommy!


----------



## Jennuuh

Congrats on your baby boy!


----------

